# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Watch webcasts from the 2nd International Mountmaking Forum

## T. Ashley McGrew

For those of you who were not able to attend or would just like to relive the experience, the webcasts are now available at the following links: 

Morning session: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/6695360 
Afternoon sessions: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/6750907 

There are a couple of possible locations in the works for the 2012 Forum, so we are well on our way to our third gathering! 

Shelly Uhlir 
National Museum of the American Indian 
301-238-1417 
uhlirs@si.edu

----------

